# Grundangeln vom boot



## gnomexx (18. Juli 2014)

Hey leute ich hab da mal ne frage , wollen demnächst vom boot aus auf Grund angeln , jetzt meine frage , wie funktioniert das wegen dem schaukeln vom boot , kann ich da die normale Ausrüstung mit elektrischen bissanzeiger und swinger verwenden oder brauch ich da ne ganz andere technik ? Die stelle ist ca. 4m tief und laufpose will ich nur verwenden wenn s nich anders geht .
Danke schon mal im voraus .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mlkzander (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

das kommt auf die entfernung an in der du fischst

direkt am boot macht das schaukeln mehr aus als 20 -30 meter oder noch weiter weg, wo es kaum noch stört


----------



## gnomexx (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Ah ich verstehe , nah am boot zieht es an der schnur aber wenn se weiter weg liegt hebt und senkt es die schnur nur noch durch den winkel .
Danke dir .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

wen du nicht gerade nachts angelst würde ich einfach einen großen schnurbogen hängen lassen und ihn als bissanzeiger nutzen du wirst eh nicht weit weck von den ruten sein
|rolleyes


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Entscheidend ist das Verankern des Bootes. 
Optimal sind lange Stangen, die Du vor und hinter dem Boot in den Grund haust. 
Aber wer hat sowas schon?
Ansonsten brauchst Du zwei ausreichend schwere Anker. 
Zuerst läßt Du den im Bug ab. Einige Meter Seil geben, damit er gut greift, und warten, bis sich das Boot in den Wind gedreht hat. 
Jetzt kannst Du den am Heck ablassen. 
Anschließend beide etwas nachspannen, dann sollte das Boot bestmöglich verankert sein. 
Petri


----------



## gnomexx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Cool danke für die tips , jetz muss ich mir nur noch n 2 anker besorgen und dann kanns losgehen [emoji6] ne soll halt über nacht gehen und da ist doof mit Schnurschlaufe .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bubi10_4 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Hallo gnomexx, Grundangeln vom Boot geht nur mit Steckstangen. Wenn Du nur Anker benutzt hast Du zuviel Bewegung im Boot da bleibt Dir nur Grundangeln mit Pose.

Gruß Mario


----------



## uwe2855 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Mach das mal wie pike-81 es beschrieben hat. Das klappt. Ich mache das auch so. Du musst nur beide Anker weit genug vom Boot ablassen damit sie schräg genug liegen und gut greifen. Der Schnurbogen ist nicht groß.

Uwe


----------



## Stulle (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

hm dan würde ich knicklichter an die spitze strapsen#h oder glöckchen nehmen


----------



## uwe2855 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Am besten geht es natürlich mit Knicklichtpose. Damit kann man ab 5 m Tiefe direkt neben dem Boot angeln. Oder die Ruten waagerecht im Boot so ablegen, das man einen Kletteraffen in die Schnur hängen kann. Den Rollenbügel offen lassen. Der Kletteraffe bewegt sich zwar manchmal etwas langsam durch das Driften des Bootes. Trotzdem sieht man deutlich jeden Zupfer. So mache ich es. Oder die Rolle auf Freilauf stellen und nach einem Biss den Bügel umlegen.


Uwe


----------



## gnomexx (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Danke euch für die tips , ich werd s demnächst gleich mal mit 2 ankern und meinen grundruten versuchen und wenn mir das gepiepe durch s wackeln zu sehr auf n zünder geht stell ich halt auf pose um [emoji6] aber eine frage hätt ich noch , warum soll ich erst ab 5 m tiefe direkt am boot angeln ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uwe2855 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

...weil ein Boot eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat. Auch nachts. Dat kommt nu nicht auf einen halben Meter an. Und Lärm sowieso vermeiden.

Viel Glück
Uwe


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> ...weil ein Boot eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat. Auch nachts. Dat kommt nu nicht auf einen halben Meter an. Und Lärm sowieso vermeiden.
> 
> Viel Glück
> Uwe


 
Das wird völlig überbewertet, Aal juckt das bei uns überhaupt nicht, die fängt man direkt unter dem Boot, auch bei 1m tiefen Wasser. Pödderer z.B. fischen immer direkt unter dem Boot Und da knallen selbst Welse, Meerforellen und Lachse auf den Pödder.


----------



## erik88 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Hab letztens meinen hecht pb direkt am boot gefang (98 cm)


----------



## michab (10. September 2014)

*AW: Grundangeln vom boot*

Ich mache das in der Regel folgendermaßen:
Wenn ich meinen Spot gefunden habe, suche ich mir – gerne auch mit viel Abstand zum Spot – eine flache Stelle. Diese wähle ich nach Möglichkeit so, das ich sogar mit Watstiefeln das Bot verlassen kann. Die Ruten stelle ich per Rodpod oder langen Banksticks neben das Boot. Somit hat sich das "Schaukelproblem" erübrigt und mehr Platz im Boot hast du auch. Die Montagen kannst du ja mit dem Boot ablegen. Das ist auch die gängigste Methode.

Gruß, Micha.


----------

